# Codesys Einsteiger Buch



## Bensen83 (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo kennt jemand ein echt gutes Buch für einsteiger in Codesys V3?


----------



## danhw (22 Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ein Buch explizit für Einsteiger wirst du nicht finden. Falls doch, kannst du bis dahin schonmal hier reinschauen.

Grüße


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (23 Dezember 2011)

Guckst du!
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_lit


----------

